# 2jzgte 240sx



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone know what is involved in putting a 2jzgte engine in a 1991 240sx? I was googleing and found members.shaw.ca/kfgroup/240sx_-_2jz.htm The 2jzgte would be ideal in a 240sx because it is easier to get power out of. This is the only time that I have seen the swap, but I assume it takes a lot of mods, but if I got a clip, I wonder if it's poosible without a torch or heavy mods. Any ideas guys?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> Does anyone know what is involved in putting a 2jzgte engine in a 1991 240sx? I was googleing and found members.shaw.ca/kfgroup/240sx_-_2jz.htm The 2jzgte would be ideal in a 240sx because it is easier to get power out of. This is the only time that I have seen the swap, but I assume it takes a lot of mods, but if I got a clip, I wonder if it's poosible without a torch or heavy mods. Any ideas guys?



It does take alot of work, and everything has to be custom. The motor mounts are different, and the wiring will take even longer to do. Just send an email to the people that did that swap, and find out how hard it really was. 

now my question is, why do you want to put in a toyota motor? Why not a RB? You do know if you put in an inline six, you won't have any room to work on your engine right? Why not swap a sr, or just turbo your KA?


----------



## NismoSR (Mar 25, 2005)

....why do that when you can get an RB26DETT in there for almost or less amount of work ? or RB25 ....etc...


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

NismoSR said:


> ....why do that when you can get an RB26DETT in there for almost or less amount of work ? or RB25 ....etc...


The power potential, I have done a little research, all of the numbers are potentials on stock internals. The sr20det can do 400 ish, the rb25det can do like 525 or so, and the rb26dett can do like 600. The tt supra engine can do like 800 on stock bottem end, so will be much more reliable when pushing 500 or so daily, also getting parts for the rb26dett can be more costly than getting them for the 2jzgte. So in the long range, it's cheaper, I'm really just looking for a write-up, I've googled it and found a company that does the swap, however it is too pricey, but no write-up so far. I would like to DImyself. I have no KA, a max now, I'm lookin for a shell, and an RB is inline pal. Can an SR20det push tens?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> The power potential, I have done a little research, all of the numbers are potentials on stock internals. The sr20det can do 400 ish, the rb25det can do like 525 or so, and the rb26dett can do like 600. The tt supra engine can do like 800 on stock bottem end, so will be much more reliable when pushing 500 or so daily, also getting parts for the rb26dett can be more costly than getting them for the 2jzgte. So in the long range, it's cheaper, I'm really just looking for a write-up, I've googled it and found a company that does the swap, however it is too pricey, but no write-up so far. I would like to DImyself. I have no KA, a max now, I'm lookin for a shell, and an RB is inline pal. Can an SR20det push tens?


you're right about the power potentials. Mind you I love rb engines but yes the supra is by far better for making more power. besides the wow factor and it being a dyno queen I don't see the point of having an 800hp car if it's not a race car. if those are your goal then go for it. like zell said you'll spend a lot on making mounts and driveshafts. You'll have to be able to be good with wiring and get a schematic of both engines and see how you need to mate them or just go with a standalone..Unless you have the resources to get it done cheaper I think giving that same company $11k to do it for you just as a base install is good deal. once it's in you can upgraded how you want and you can buy the upgrades when you want....if you have the time check this sale out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6396&item=4558527034&rd=1


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

That is one sweet 240. The price for a clip is about the same for a supra as it is for the r33, and the 2jzgte would be better to have, I don't want 800hp, that would be too scary for a daily driver, I am seeking a relatively cheap way (don't give me shit about being cheap please) of putting a 240 into the tens while still having reliability and maybe a little more room for improvement.
Edit: the supra clip is 700 cheaper than the rb25det one.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

*other cars*

if you really want a JZ engine, supras arent the only cars that have them ... im not a toyota guy, but i seem to remember when i was over there that either the soarer or chaser also had a JZ

also, i just picked up a magazine, it was either import tuner, or sport compact car, it had a bunch of stupid HP producing supras, some guy got a 1000+ hp JZ engine with a stock crank...i dont recall if the entire bottom end was stock... but he keps the stock brakes too (?)

you might be able to get away alot cheaper (just throwing the idea out, remember, not a toyota guru) if you want a JZ, stick it in a hachi, it may be alot easier .. possibly not having to fab mounts and stuff, and not crossbreeding


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> That is one sweet 240. The price for a clip is about the same for a supra as it is for the r33, and the 2jzgte would be better to have, I don't want 800hp, that would be too scary for a daily driver, I am seeking a relatively cheap way (don't give me shit about being cheap please) of putting a 240 into the tens while still having reliability and maybe a little more room for improvement.
> Edit: the supra clip is 700 cheaper than the rb25det one.



You dont' want 800hp for the street? Then why a 2JZ? What is your power goal? You talk about power potential, but then you don't want something too scary? Just go with a Rb25DET setup. It makes plenty power, not to mention it sounds awesome coming from a 240. 

Wanna see a cool engine swap, scarier than a little 2jz? go here 
http://www.tallahasseemusclecar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1936 

Then click on the blue link.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

600 hp without having to touch the pistons. Simple as that, I want something sleeper-esk with relatively low insurance and easy to find parts. What is a hachi, is that like the old school corrollas RWD? I might just have to go rb25det, do you guys think that I could get it in the tens easily? The blue link did not work for me, let me guess, an LS1 in a 240? The 2jz would rock the balls off of the LS1, how many corvettes you know of pushing 850 to the wheels?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> 600 hp without having to touch the pistons. Simple as that, I want something sleeper-esk with relatively low insurance and easy to find parts. What is a hachi, is that like the old school corrollas RWD? I might just have to go rb25det, do you guys think that I could get it in the tens easily? The blue link did not work for me, let me guess, an LS1 in a 240? The 2jz would rock the balls off of the LS1, how many corvettes you know of pushing 850 to the wheels?


it's not an ls1. It's a Gen III ZZ4 350 SBC, with a vortec supercharger in a datsun 240z. He burns out on the interstate in 4 gear.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> it's not an ls1. It's a Gen III ZZ4 350 SBC, with a vortec supercharger in a datsun 240z. He burns out on the interstate in 4 gear.


 Yeah, my friends were talking about that dude, I think his name is like Darius Astrabie or something to that affect, and he's like a pocket rocket racer or something. LT1 supercharged, still the 2jzgte would take it, lighter and more top end, yeah I've pretty much given up hope, I think I'll just go rb25det.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> Yeah, my friends were talking about that dude, I think his name is like Darius Astrabie or something to that affect, and he's like a pocket rocket racer or something. LT1 supercharged, still the 2jzgte would take it, lighter and more top end, yeah I've pretty much given up hope, I think I'll just go rb25det.



lol...wise choice, daniel-san. :thumbup:


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

If you live within driving distance from Titan motorsports or any other place with a ton of supra parts, then the 2jzgte would be cheaper in the long run. I learned the hard way that shipping prices can really add up(especially overseas shipping). Just dont add up your receipts and you will be happy.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

S14240SR said:


> If you live within driving distance from Titan motorsports or any other place with a ton of supra parts, then the 2jzgte would be cheaper in the long run. I learned the hard way that shipping prices can really add up(especially overseas shipping). Just dont add up your receipts and you will be happy.


i would do the swap if I could find out how to do it, like a writeup would be nice. I'm really concerned about the electronics.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

240SXKOUKI said:


> v8 soarer into a 240. do it, i never seen that before and you seem enthusiastic about swapping your engine!


Still a whole bag of uselessness eh?
Well, keep it up!
On that scale, you're tops in my book...:thumbdwn:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

240SXKOUKI said:


> v8 soarer into a 240. do it, i never seen that before and you seem enthusiastic about swapping your engine!


Stop uselessly bumping old threads.


----------

